# Power Gains and parts...???



## Stevie_T_G (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey,

I Have a 1998 N15 (Almera/Pulsar/Etc.) With the GA16DE Engine in it... I have fitted a K&N 57i Induction kit and a 100mm Stainless steel Backbox for the exhaust (because I couldn't find a full system!!!!). It's Currently running at [email protected] and [email protected]

My question is, are there any ways of getting reasonable power gains from this engine for reasonable costs??? 

Also Over here in the UK there are not many performance parts available for this Engine/Chasis do you know of *ANY* companys either here in the UK or that would export parts to the UK????

My main worry is a new Clutch as i have had 2 standard nissan clutches and have killed them both very quickly (Even without much double clutching etc)

PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

A new exhaust header, to remove restriction, and lightwieght pulleys would be your the best way to go for cheap.

Pacesetter (http://www.pacesetterexhaust.com) makes the header, (hotshot makes one too but ive heard complaints) and Unorthodox Racing (http://www.unorthodoxracing.com) makes the pulleys.

-Nick


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Stevie_T_G said:


> *Also Over here in the UK there are not many performance parts available for this Engine/Chasis do you know of *ANY* companys either here in the UK or that would export parts to the UK????*



Piper makes cams for the SR20DE motor... try them, I think they are out of the UK. They may provide some cams for the GA, not 100% sure though. It's worth a shot.

Also, you can get a high-quality clutch from ACT ( http://www.advancedclutch.com/ ). Should run you about $350 from most places, possibly a little cheaper. It is worth it, ask anyone with one. If you kill this clutch, either you got a defective one OR you really kill clutches. They are top-notch.  

There are a good number of performance parts for this motor now, just that not all of them are cheap. You get what you pay for!

<--------- 100th post! WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## Stevie_T_G (Jun 12, 2002)

Cheers for the info guys... I'm stil not sure if the engine in my almera is exactly the same as the one in the sentra but it has given me some ideas!!!!

I will hopefully be able to post a pic or two of my car/engine soon

Once again cheers for the info !!


StevieG


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

no prob!

Pics would be cool! Ive never seen an Almera "in real life"

-Nick


----------



## Stevie_T_G (Jun 12, 2002)

Ill Try to sort the photos out tonight !!!

G


----------



## Stevie_T_G (Jun 12, 2002)

Sorry Guys no pics yet!! 

My Digi Camera i knackerd so couldn't get any photos, and some one in my family died wednesday night so i've had more important stuff to deal with.... but rest assured as soon as my camera is repaired they will be posted

G


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Awww. I feel for you man. Sadly the best i can do over the internet is offer my sincerest condolences...

-Nick


----------



## Stevie_T_G (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey at last got one pic up will upload the rest and sort out the webpage asap also just got the cas back from the bodyshop where i had the tailgate smoothed and the bumper repaired (some dodgy old geezer hit and run me and got away with it after i reported it to the police!!!) 

Go to http://www.almera.power-emergency.com/

G.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice 'mera man!!!  

I had the _brief_ opportunity to see an N15 Almera a few months ago here in Tucson. How you ask? Easy... a number of Nissans from Mexico frequently visit Tucson. I've seen the Almera, the Tsuru (B13 Sentra), the Lucino (B14 200sx), and the X-Trail (I am guessing not the VET version, but still sweet!!!). My roommate had the chance to see a B15 Sunny at a carshow in Phoenix about a year ago. Makes me wonder why Nissan never brough the REAL cars over the the states.  LOL


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i tried the link but it was broken


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

rios said:


> *i tried the link but it was broken *



Broken or slow? It took me much longer than usual to dload the pic, and I'm on a highspeed T1 connection here at work. If it was just very slow, try it again... if it was broken, then I guess my post is irrelevant huh? HAHA Oh man... I'm so tired on Mondays.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

there we go, it works now! it didnt work b4, or maybe i was just impatient. lol, nice hatch though!its very cute indeed. i want one, dammit!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

nice!!! i like it!

-Nick


----------

